# I can't see the other two computers on my workgroup network.



## fridaykl (Feb 25, 2016)

I can't see the other two computers on my workgroup network.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, have you turned on the sharing on ALL machines?

Do you have the same Workgroup listed on all machines?

Do you have a common account on ALL machines, this accounts needs to the same user name and same password?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Also, firewalls configured for the desired access?


----------



## fridaykl (Feb 25, 2016)

DaveA said:


> Well, have you turned on the sharing on ALL machines?
> 
> Do you have the same Workgroup listed on all machines?
> 
> Do you have a common account on ALL machines, this accounts needs to the same user name and same password?


Not 100% sure what you mean, hard drives are shared. Discovery/file and print sharing is on.

Yes and firewall has each system's ip address exempted. Oddly, I can click on a network drive that has been mapped, but the system itself will not show on the network.

On the three systems, I have each of the other user logins on (two) set up on each system. (windows ten)


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Are you trying to connect to an older xp system by chance or are the other computers win7 or later?


----------



## fridaykl (Feb 25, 2016)

They are all win 10.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you see any of the other computers from any of them?

What "FireWall" are you using?

What AV program are you using?


----------



## fridaykl (Feb 25, 2016)

every other day I might see one of the systems from one or two systems but nothing on the third system.

Bitdefender for both firewall and AV.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Can you ping the system that does not appear from the cmd line? If so, do you get a reply?


----------



## fridaykl (Feb 25, 2016)

When I do it says "no reply"


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Disable your firewall and repeat. If it replies with the firewall disabled, you have found your problem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes the firewall is corrupted and has to be completely uninstalled.


----------



## fridaykl (Feb 25, 2016)

when it was disabled, the three systems showed up under media players. So I could access the media players on each system but not the shared drives??


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

What permissions do you have set for the shared drives? 
I would tend to agree with the above; uninstall ALL bitdefender software. Once you sort out the network issues, then [if you want] you can reinstall.

FWIW I just use the windows defender and windows firewall that comes with win10 and I have never had a problem.


----------



## fridaykl (Feb 25, 2016)

Could you please enlighten me? When I go to permissions, I ignorantly look to permit each user on the network with rights. However, the only options of users to authorize are users of the computer that I'm on currently. I end up choosing "Everyone" due to less problems, but I realize this is a security blunder which should be avoided. I thought I could enable "Administrators" as each user is an administrator on their individual systems but I can't tell if this causes problems overall.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If each user has an account on the system with the drives you are sharing, then you should be able to select/add him to the list.


----------



## fridaykl (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you! Once I played with these settings, my systems now are showing on each computer.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You are welcome.


----------

